# Quick Residente Permanente



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

_With the new rules you can get a permanent visa by proving you have an income of 1000 per month or savings of that much. You need to apply at the border and provide them with a background check from the county and or city that is clean. For instance with these two proofs, I got my permanent visa in three days in El Paso. I did have to take the approved and stamped paperwork to my destination home - Playa del Carmen! and wait for 3 weeks to get my card._

This was posted on another forum a few days ago. I believe that it is flawed. Any comments?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> _With the new rules you can get a permanent visa by proving you have an income of 1000 per month or savings of that much. You need to apply at the border and provide them with a background check from the county and or city that is clean. For instance with these two proofs, I got my permanent visa in three days in El Paso. I did have to take the approved and stamped paperwork to my destination home - Playa del Carmen! and wait for 3 weeks to get my card._
> 
> This was posted on another forum a few days ago. I believe that it is flawed. Any comments?


A Troll made it up. What else is new on all forums, at times. Even here. Alan


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

interesting post, I was told by someone something similar as well, but doubt the truth behind it.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Lorij said:


> interesting post, I was told by someone something similar as well, but doubt the truth behind it.


Maybe it's one of those "INM legends", akin to "urban legends".


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

joaquinx said:


> _With the new rules you can get a permanent visa by proving you have an income of 1000 per month or savings of that much. You need to apply at the border and provide them with a background check from the county and or city that is clean. For instance with these two proofs, I got my permanent visa in three days in El Paso. I did have to take the approved and stamped paperwork to my destination home - Playa del Carmen! and wait for 3 weeks to get my card._
> 
> This was posted on another forum a few days ago. I believe that it is flawed. Any comments?


Makes no sense at all ................ don't tell us what board that was from


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

sparks said:


> Makes no sense at all ................ don't tell us what board that was from


I won't but I looked at the poster's previous posts after I posted this thread. The poster said earlier that she held dual citizenship with the US and Mexico. Why would she want a RP? Troll?


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Without a doubt. Troll bridge.

Speaking of "what is truth", I was in a group of expats recently, some of whom already had their Permanente and some who didn't, but almost all of them believed that if there's a change of administration, the next one will "take away" their Permanente status and make them renew and pay every year again. 

I like to think that won't happen, but I was in the minority.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

lagoloo said:


> Without a doubt. Troll bridge.
> 
> Speaking of "what is truth", I was in a group of expats recently, some of whom already had their Permanente and some who didn't, but almost all of them believed that if there's a change of administration, the next one will "take away" their Permanente status and make them renew and pay every year again.
> 
> I like to think that won't happen, but I was in the minority.


False rumors travel faster than truth.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lagoloo said:


> Without a doubt. Troll bridge.
> 
> Speaking of "what is truth", I was in a group of expats recently, some of whom already had their Permanente and some who didn't, but almost all of them believed that if there's a change of administration, the next one will "take away" their Permanente status and make them renew and pay every year again.
> 
> I like to think that won't happen, but I was in the minority.


During the last change, didn't they allow former "Inmigrados" to convert to Residencial Permanente without any fee and with minimal paperwork. I was an inmigrante, not inmigrado, so I have no personal experience with it, but I seem to recall hearing the inmigrados were allowed to change easily.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

It seems to me that what happened in the past or what people believe is irrelevant and governments can change rules on visas and permit whenever they want. The only guaranty you have if you want to stay here "for ever" with a minimum amount of hasle is to become a citizen.

What is the advantage of switching from Inmigrados to RP?? The immigration told my husband that they did not want to see him when he asked if he needed to update his inmigrado card.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> False rumors travel faster than truth.


Especially if they feed on people's insecurities.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

As my wife, Citlali wrote above, the only way one can be sure to avoid future capricious behavior by the Mexican or any other governmental entity on this planet is to achieve citizenship through the naturalization process if the country in which one is residing as an expat offers that option. .

We had both achieved "Inmigrado" (today´s "Residente Permanente" status) as of November, 2010 after years of faithfully following the rules starting with an FM-3 and later converting to FM-2 status since 2001. The "Inmigrado" vísa was supposed to be it with no expiration or renewal date of any kind except expiration after the death of the recipient and then only after the recipient´s estate had been settled in accordance with that status.

Then, in 2014, we were informed that we would have to go to INM to exchange that "Inmigrado" visa for the new "Residente Permanente" visa. Later, they seemed to have backed off of that requirement, perhaps temporarily, mainly because they had their hands full administering the new INM rules for newcomers and didn´t want to bother with those expats already having achieved "Inmigrado" visas.

We figured the only way to assure an end to these capricious rule changes was to go for citizenship through naturalization. My wife has already achieved that goal and is a Mexican citizen. My application for citizenship is in process with SRE with every indication approval is imminent. Citizenship in Mexico has many advantages over residente permanente status, especially if one owns property here, would like to participate in the political processes of his/her adopted country and is truly committed to living here permanently. Also, no rule changes out of the clear blue diminishing the value of one´s visa status because of the notions placed into law after a change in political administrations or regulatory functionaries re-interpreting the rules somewhere down the line.


----------

